# Troube accessing sites, this among them



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been having weird (to me) computer issues the last couple days. On this site, the pages don't fully load and often have a lot of 'technical' stuff in place of graphics and smilies. I also cannot make paragraphs when I post. I do, but when it 'publishes' it's all one long one. I've also had trouble getting into my email. When I do get into it, none of the ads work. Which I don't mind, but isn't right. It says it can't find the server. Is this something I picked up on my machine? My internet service? Something else? If it's something I can't do anything about, fine, but if I need to do something to my computer, I'd like to before it gets worse.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

thermopkt said:


> I've been having weird (to me) computer issues the last couple days. On this site, the pages don't fully load and often have a lot of 'technical' stuff in place of graphics and smilies. I also cannot make paragraphs when I post. I do, but when it 'publishes' it's all one long one. I've also had trouble getting into my email. When I do get into it, none of the ads work. Which I don't mind, but isn't right. It says it can't find the server. Is this something I picked up on my machine? My internet service? Something else? If it's something I can't do anything about, fine, but if I need to do something to my computer, I'd like to before it gets worse.


Check out this thread.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...uncements-support/483271-ht-running-slow.html

Sound like your problem?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been wondering if all the* Solar activity* this week has anything to do with it


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

My issues don't seem to be like the others on the slow HT thread. It was affecting several sites I went to. Whatever it is, it seems to be gone for the moment. Hopefully that means it's not an issue with my computer, that's all I really worried about. I haven't the faintest idea about how to take care of something like that if it WAS/IS my machine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

thermopkt said:


> My issues don't seem to be like the others on the slow HT thread. It was affecting several sites I went to. Whatever it is, it seems to be gone for the moment. Hopefully that means it's not an issue with my computer, that's all I really worried about. I haven't the faintest idea about how to take care of something like that if it WAS/IS my machine.


Have you done a speed test to see how fast your connection REALLY is? Not just what someone has told you it should be? Being it is happening with other sites as well is the clue that your connection and or your ISP is getting too many on the net at one time more then they can handle.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It sounds like corrupted IP packets or an issue within the browser. I always have at least two different browsers on my computers, so that I can check out problems. There also might be a problem if you have a memory chip going bad. I've seen them do some weird things.


----------

